# ill ferret!!



## misty1 (Nov 13, 2010)

hi my ferret is 5+ years old her neck is swollen and she has hair loss at base of tail her last two teats have lumps, she lives with three other ferrets who are fine any ideas what it could be??


----------



## meryl (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm in the US (from the UK originally) and happened to see your post, so when you mentioned a swollen neck and enlarged nipples/teats in a female ferret I thought - maybe lymphoma or adrenal disease. Because US ferrets are neutered young they tend to get adrenal tumors which cause hair loss. When kept unspayed the females sometimes stay in heat and get enlarged vulvas and nipples. Lymphoma can cause that also. We see a lot of lymphoma over here (cancer of the lymph nodes) in ferrets over four years old, and there are lymph nodes in the neck which become enlarged. You really should take your ferret to a vet that is knowledgeable in ferret care and have her looked at asap. 
Meryl


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

meryl said:


> I'm in the US (from the UK originally) and happened to see your post, so when you mentioned a swollen neck and enlarged nipples/teats in a female ferret I thought - maybe lymphoma or adrenal disease. Because US ferrets are neutered young they tend to get adrenal tumors which cause hair loss. When kept unspayed the females sometimes stay in heat and get enlarged vulvas and nipples. Lymphoma can cause that also. We see a lot of lymphoma over here (cancer of the lymph nodes) in ferrets over four years old, and there are lymph nodes in the neck which become enlarged. You really should take your ferret to a vet that is knowledgeable in ferret care and have her looked at asap.
> Meryl


Excellent post and good advice
Welcome to the forum


----------



## misty1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice i will be taking her to the vet on monday.


----------

